# Dune 3 vs. Pigments 3



## JokerOne (Aug 13, 2022)

I already own Pigments 3, and a bunch of other soft synths. 

Do I need Dune 3? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## KEM (Aug 13, 2022)

Do you need it? Probably not. But Dune 3 is an incredible synth and it’s one that I definitely think is worth having in your arsenal, it’s got a lot of really cool, unique features and the sound itself is amazing


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 13, 2022)

KEM said:


> Do you need it? Probably not. But Dune 3 is an incredible synth and it’s one that I definitely think is worth having in your arsenal, it’s got a lot of really cool, unique features and the sound itself is amazing


true. need is relative. better way to phrase it, might I find it useful, and I think your answer is yes, I will. thanks for responding.


----------



## hauspe (Aug 13, 2022)

KEM said:


> Do you need it? Probably not. But Dune 3 is an incredible synth and it’s one that I definitely think is worth having in your arsenal, it’s got a lot of really cool, unique features and the sound itself is amazing


I have both, the best of two worlds...both are outstanding and not too complicated when it comes to sound design.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 13, 2022)

hauspe said:


> I have both, the best of two worlds...both are outstanding and not too complicated when it comes to sound design.


cool. thanks. I think you guys talked me into it.


----------



## sean8877 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yeah I have both and find uses for both of them in different situations. Definitely worth owning both.


----------



## hauspe (Aug 13, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> Yeah I have both and find uses for both of them in different situations. Definitely worth owning both.


Exactly, you (I) couldn't say this better.


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 13, 2022)

Dune is very, very, very good! In my overall top 5 easily!


----------



## Pier (Aug 13, 2022)

Very different synths with different capabilities and sound.

What other synths do you have?


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 13, 2022)

KEM said:


> Do you need it? Probably not. But Dune 3 is an incredible synth and it’s one that I definitely think is worth having in your arsenal, it’s got a lot of really cool, unique features and the sound itself is amazing



Wait I thought you didn't have it 



KEM said:


> Come on man… do NOT tempt me like this!!


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 13, 2022)

Pier said:


> Very different synths with different capabilities and sound.
> 
> What other synths do you have?


Everything in NI Komplete Ultimate/Reaktor,Massive X, Absynth, Padshop Pro, Retrologue Arturia collection, Hive, Codex, Zebra, Tribewerk.

I'm sure I left some out.


----------



## Pier (Aug 13, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Everything in NI Komplete Ultimate/Reaktor,Massive X, Absynth, Padshop Pro, Retrologue Arturia collection, Hive, Codex, Zebra, Tribewerk.
> 
> I'm sure I left some out.


I think you're covered but if you absolutely need the sound of Dune don't let me discourage you


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 13, 2022)

Pier said:


> I think you're covered but if you absolutely need the sound of Dune don't let me discourage you


I already bought it. It never takes much arm twisting on things like this.. LOL thanks!


----------



## Pier (Aug 13, 2022)

Dune sounds fantastic. Shame about the GUI and the workflow though. At least Synapse seems to be improving it in the past updates (preset browser, semi drag and drop modulation, etc).


----------



## KEM (Aug 13, 2022)

Bman70 said:


> Wait I thought you didn't have it



I don’t, I was just giving myself another excuse to go buy it lol

I have used it though and I absolutely loved it, it’s very high up on my list of plugins I want to buy


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 13, 2022)

I don't have a deep understanding of Dune 3 at all; I got it because I heard it making sounds that none of my other synths can make and I fell in love with those sounds. It's a kind of wide, multiparticle (not literally granular) texture that is digital but yet is at home with other more analog sounds, including acoustic instruments.

Pigments can do the kinds of sounds I've described, but it lacks the detail and sharpness. To me, Pigments sounds like glass, and Dune sounds like ice shavings. The name makes sense to me, as this sound is a lot like sand texturally; it just doesn't sound warm to me.

I hope I haven't blinded anyone with my technical talk! I very much feel and think these sounds in metaphors, I'm afraid.

I still haven't really learned how to program Dune; but just taking a preset or two and tweaking still enables me to add colours (see, metaphor!) to my music that I can't find elsewhere.

Plus, I have a serious synth problem. I have so many and yet am so terrible at programming them... And I still want more!


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 13, 2022)

KEM said:


> I don’t, I was just giving myself another excuse to go buy it lol
> 
> I have used it though and I absolutely loved it, it’s very high up on my list of plugins I want to buy


i'm in the same spot, trying to ignore the ongoing sale at Thomann ($133). They're really dragging it out.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 13, 2022)

What Kevin Schroeder does with Dune 3 is "jaw hit the floor" amazing. And there appears to be hints of an eventual Dune-the movie/HZ'ish pack coming.

I do wish Dune showed modulation graphically....takes a little detective work studying patches.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Plus, I have a serious synth problem. I have so many and yet am so terrible at programming them... And I still want more!


Hi Bee. My name is Jokerone and I am a Syntho-holic.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 13, 2022)

I’d go with Dune 3 over Pigments, but my ears didn’t like Pigments at all so I got rid of it after maybe a year.

But I chose Hive2 over Dune 3 (very close choice and it was the NI U
u-he sale that really pushed me over the line) so don’t listen to me!

I prefer Korg for a more “glassy” sound. That’s why I almost bought an XD.

However, I’ve found myself using DiscoveryPro more than Hive2 or most other softsynths since I bought it. Just wish it was lighter on CPU.


----------



## MLaudio (Aug 15, 2022)

Id definitely pick up Dune 3 even if you have Pigments. Dune sounds much better (to me) and is extremely CPU efficient. For that reason alone, i hardly touch pigments as it always buries my computer even with the most basic of patches. 

Dune has some of the best effects, and the 8 layer system gives you a lot of freedom to get creative.


----------



## KEM (Aug 16, 2022)

Alright I did it, I bought Dune 3…


----------



## José Herring (Aug 16, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Everything in NI Komplete Ultimate/Reaktor,Massive X, Absynth, Padshop Pro, Retrologue Arturia collection, Hive, Codex, Zebra, Tribewerk.
> 
> I'm sure I left some out.


I'm in the same boat. I've now lost count at 40+ softsynths. Do I "need" Dune 3, nah, I'm covered. Do I want Dune 3, HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 16, 2022)

KEM said:


> Alright I did it, I bought Dune 3…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 16, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've not lost count at 40+ softsynths. Do I "need" Dune 3, nah, I'm covered. Do I want Dune 3, HELL YEAH!!!


But, you aren't covered for Dune 3 sounds...


----------



## José Herring (Aug 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But, you aren't covered for Dune 3 sounds...


That's right! That's all the reason I need. Thanks. My annual new synth platform date is coming up. It might come early though


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 17, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> What Kevin Schroeder does with Dune 3 is "jaw hit the floor" amazing. And there appears to be hints of an eventual Dune-the movie/HZ'ish pack coming.
> 
> I do wish Dune showed modulation graphically....takes a little detective work studying patches.


----------

